# Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?



## MonaNelly (26. März 2010)

ich habe mir überlegt, unseren teich mit einem kleinen pflanzenteich zu verbinden. der kleine teich soll etwas oberhalb des teiches liegen, eine pumpe pumpt teichwasser in das becken, das wasser fließt durch den pflanzenfilter als kleiner wasserfall zurück in den teich. 
zusätzlich haben wir noch einen normalen filter mit pumpe.

werde hier erst mal nach ähnlichen threads suchen, da mir diese idee zwar schon lange durch den kopf geht, aber keine ahnung von der umsetzung habe . vielleicht gibts eine richtig gute info seite dazu??

ich kann das leider schlecht erklären, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir folgen


----------



## Annett (27. März 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

Hallo MonaNelly.

Hier habe ich ein ähnliches Vorhaben gefunden: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25288/?q=fertigteich+schr%E4g

Bau den Fertigteich leicht schräg ein, sodass das Wasser an der gewünschten Stelle raus läuft. Dann einen kleinen Bachlauf mit Folie bauen oder direkt in den Teich laufen lassen...
Lass Deiner Kreativität freien Lauf.


----------



## MonaNelly (28. März 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

vielen dank!!


----------



## axel (28. März 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

Hallo MonaNelly 

Ich würd das Wasser aus dem Filter in die Teichschale mit dem Wasserpflanzen laufen lassen .
Dann sparst Du eine Pumpe inklusive Strom . 
Fals die Wassermenge die aus Deinem Filter kommt für die Teichschale zuviel ist , installierst Du einen Abzweig so das ein Teil des Wassers direkt vom Filter in den Teich läuft . Den anderen Teil dann durch den Pflanzenfilter .

lg
axel


----------



## MonaNelly (28. März 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

hallo axel!
den filter direkt an das kleine becken zu stellen, ist ansich eine gute idee. die wassermenge wäre allerdings wirklich zu viel. ich kann mir im moment aber nicht vorstellen, wie das mit der abzweigung aussehen sollte. 
mir wäre es am liebsten, wenn einfach mal jemand zu uns nach hause kommen könnte und die richtige planung übernimmt. 

das bild ist von letztem jahr, ein paar stunden, nachdem das wasser eingelassen wurde. der filter steht noch an gleicher stelle.

 

das sumpfgras hinten dran kann umgesetzt werden für den pflanzenteich.


----------



## axel (28. März 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

Hallo MonaNelly

Ich hab Fotos von so einer Abzweigung ( Bypass) im Netz gefunden.
Schau mal hier 

http://home.arcor.de/bine012/Pflanzenfilter_Bau.htm

lg
axel


----------



## MonaNelly (28. März 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

was ich vergessen habe zu sagen:


> Dann sparst Du eine Pumpe inklusive Strom



die 2. kleinere pumpe läuft bereits, allerdings nur noch als springbrunnen ohne verbindung zu einem filter. sie ist die ehemalige pumpe aus dem kleinen teich.

Edit: danke für den link, aber das ist i-wie was ganz anderes (bis auf das, dass es auch filtert). dort wird auch mit skimmer gearbeitet. das alles habe ich ja nicht.


----------



## Annett (29. März 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

Moin.

Bei mir lädt die Seite von Axel gleich mal gar nicht. 
Versuchs mal damit: http://www.bodenfilter.de/bodenfilt1.htm
Muss ja nicht 100%ig so sein, aber in die Richtung würde ich an Deiner Stelle vielleicht gehen....


----------



## axel (29. März 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

Hallo MonaNelly

In Deinem Teichfilter findet ja mit Hilfe von Bakterien eine biologische Filterung statt .
Bei Fischehaltung im Teich werden die Ausscheidungen der Fische ja zersetzt und es bilden sich Nitrit und Ammonium/Ammoniak.
In dem Filter werden durch Bakterien und Sauerstoff Nitrid (N02) in Nitrat(NO3)  umgewandelt .
Wenn Du das Wasser aus Deinem Filter gleich in den Pflanzenfilter leitest dann kommt das bei der Filterung entstandene Nitrat direkt bei den Pflanzen an die es abbauen sollen. 
Das Wasser aus dem Filter in den Teich leiten und dann wieder herauspumpen und in den Pflanzenfilter leiten ist ein Umweg . Geht aber auch . Kostet bloß mehr Strom .

lg
axel


----------



## MonaNelly (29. März 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

hallo axel!
dass der filter die eigentliche arbeit hat, ist mir klar, mir geht es eher um die optik. ein weiteres kleines (pflanzen)becken, das mit dem teich verbunden werden soll ist mein plan (aber die umsetzung ist so ne sache *gg*).


----------



## MonaNelly (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

der bachlauf ist seit ein paar wochen fertig 
ist zwar noch kahl, aber er ist so toll geworden!

tipps zum gestalten werden sehr gerne angenommen!!


----------



## Annett (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

Hallo Mona-Nelly.

Das schaut ja schon gut aus.

Als Tips:
1. Pflanzen
2. Pflanzen
3. Pflanzen 

4. störende Ränder versuchen mit Ufermatte oder gut gespültem Kunstrasen zu tarnen. Dabei aber aufpassen, dass kein Kontakt zum Teichumfeld entsteht = Docht = Wasserverlust.
5. Vielleicht noch hier und da etwas mehr Substrat, wie z.B. Lavabruch mit verbauen. Darauf kann man auch gut __ Moos ansiedeln. Das Ganze scheint ja etwas Schatten abzubekommen.

Das wären meine Ideen bezüglich Gestaltung.


----------



## Xeal (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

Wow das schaut ja echt suuuuper aus. Ich komme grade auf dumme gedanken ... 

Wo gibt es denn das letzte Kunststoffelement, bevor das Wasser in den Teich fließt ?


----------



## MonaNelly (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

vielen dank 

das kleine element habe ich von einem bekannten bekommen, aber das dürfte auch im hornba**, bauha** etc geben.



> ....wie z.B. Lavabruch mit verbauen. Darauf kann man auch gut __ Moos ansiedeln.



wow eine super idee! meinst du lavabruch im letzten kleinen becken?
habe inzwischen 2 __ funkien gepflanzt, aber sie gehen ein  sind das doch keine sumpfpflanzen?


----------



## MonaNelly (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

und wo gibts es __ moos zu kaufen?


----------



## jolantha (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

Hi, Mona, NEIN, __ Funkien sind keine Sumpfpflanzen, __ Moos kommt meistens von ganz alleine, oder aber mal in Gärtnereien fragen, nette geben was davon ab !!!
Gruß Jo


----------



## Annett (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

Hi.

Bezüglich __ Moos einfach mal im Garten die Augen offen halten. Ein paar Sproßen + Joghurt in einen Mixer und den Brei dann auf die zu "begrünende" Fläche auftragen... 
Bei uns wächst reichlich Moos in der "Wiese" = Koppel.


----------



## MonaNelly (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*



jolantha schrieb:


> Hi, Mona, NEIN, __ Funkien sind keine Sumpfpflanzen, __ Moos kommt meistens von ganz alleine, oder aber mal in Gärtnereien fragen, nette geben was davon ab !!!
> Gruß Jo



ohje, ich hoffe, sie sind noch halbwegs am leben  werde sie sofort umpflanzen 

ich werde dann mal im garten nach moos suchen


----------



## MonaNelly (26. März 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

so, ein jahr ist vergangen und alle fische haben den winter überlebt  
heute habe ich einen fast-komplett-wasserwechsel gemacht, und den dreck vom winter entfernt. ich habe viele viele libellenlarven gefunden, die ich oben ins kleine becken gesetzt habe. dort sind auch massig __ schnecken und massig schneckeneier  sind so süß die schneckis^^
außerdem habe ich 3 riesige libellenlarven gefunden ca. 5cm lang. da mir so ein viech bereits vor 2 jahren einen fisch gekillt hatte, habe ich auch diese 3 ins obere becken gesetzt.

leider sehen die beiden bachlaufbecken noch immer sehr kahl aus. mir geht es vor allem um das zwischenbecken. was könnte ich dort pflanzen? welche pflanzen sind schnellwachsend und halten schnell fließendes wasser aus?

allg. suche ich noch pflanzen für den ca. 10cm tiefen uferbereich (mit ufermatte), werde demnächst wieder den baumarkt unsicher machen (möchte auch nach lavasteinen schauen). im moment stehen dort nur vereinzelte kahle pflanzenkörbe. 
auch dafür suche ich schnellwachsende, flachbleibende pflanzen. in den körben ist das __ pfennigkraut gut angewachsen, auf der ufermatte hat sie es nicht gepackt.

super finde ich, dass in meinem teich 2 __ frösche überwintert haben. ein großer und ein kleiner 
ich bin immer wieder fasziniert, wie sich das leben im teich entwickelt bei richtigen bedingungen! ich frage mich nur, woher die __ wasserläufer kommen. ^^


----------



## Annett (27. März 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

Hi.

Hoffentlich finden die Libellenlarven im andere Becken genug Futter...


e Pflanzen sind beispielsweise __ Kalmus und __ Iris. Diese vertragen sicherlich auch etwas Strömung, aber das Substrat sollte schon an den Wurzeln bleiben...
Mach doch mal ein Foto von den Problembereichen. 

Auf der blanken Ufermatte tun sich alle Pflanzen schwer mit anwachsen. Hast Du da kein Substrat drauf?
Wie hoch sollen die Pflanzen dort werden?
Eine gute Auswahl an Pflanzen findest Du zum einen im Pflanzenlexikon und zum anderen in Werners interaktiver Pflanzenliste, die man per Excel nach Wunsch selbst sortieren kann.


----------



## MonaNelly (27. März 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

hi annett,
ich denke schon, dass sie genug futter finden, den schlick auf dem grund habe ich weitgehend gelassen, hatte gestern nur zur hälfte das wasser draußen, um die fadenalgen besser fassen zu können.
außerdem sind mir meine fische wichtiger, aber töten geht natürlich auch nicht. alternative: anderes becken.

__ kalmus hatte ich mir letztes jahr gekauft, sind aber keinen mm gewachsen :evil
__ iris habe ich bereits viele, sind teilweise jetzt schon ca. 15cm hoch gewachsen!

auf der ufermatte habe ich kein substrat, da ich gelesen habe, dass die wurzeln auf der matte festwachsen. welches substrat könnte ich nehmen?
ich habe nun __ bachbunge ausgewählt, sowohl für die sumpfzone im teich, als auch für den unteren teil des bachlaufs (die kleine schale).
für den mittleren teil dachte ich an __ brunnenkresse (nur die frage, ob sie starken wasserfluss aushält) und für das becken oben gefällt mir für die mittlere zone __ blutweiderich + wasserschwaden.
für die tiefe zone bin ich noch am überlegen, mir gefällt __ wasserpest, aber diese wird bei teichpflanzenzetrale.de in g angegeben, kann mir nichts unter 750g wasserpest vorstellen 
dieses becken ist ein kleines pe-becken:
http://www.yopi.de/image/prod_pics/4527/e/4527967.jpg
und im moment noch ziemlich nackt 

Edit: wie wäre es mit etwas schlamm vom bodengrund als substrat? schlamm rein, pflanze drauf, lavasteine drum.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (27. März 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*



wenn dein __ pfennigkraut nicht auf der ufermatte festwachsen möchte, dann reibe sie (die ufermatte ) mal kräftig mit nassem sand ein, damit der möglichst zwischen dem "grünen fadenzeugs" der matte hängen bleibt. dann einige der pfennigkraut-triebe drüber legen und evtl festklemmen (kleiner stein, haarnadel  o.ä.). gerade pfennigkraut bildet an seinen ausläufern überall kleine wurzeln und hält sich damit gerne in der ufermatte fest. 

__ bachbunge habe ich in meinem bach auch, die hat ihren namen ja daher, dass sie eben gerne strömendes wasser mag, das ist also bestimmt eine gute entscheidung!  mit ein bisschen "gefummel" kann man die bachbunge auch gut auf die ufermatte "pappsen", da wächst sie ruck-zuck fest. genauso problemlos wäre sumpfvergissmeinnicht. 

wenn du __ moos brauchst: viel spaß beim nächsten waldspaziergang, ein bisschen auf schattige stellen achten (wahrscheinlich hast du sogar welches in schattigen gartenecken!), den joghurt-trick hat annett dir ja schon erklärt. dann fehlt für den perfekten naturlook noch noch ein schönes stück holz / eine kleine wurzel (im garten-forum gibts nen tolles thema dazu  ).


----------



## MonaNelly (27. März 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

vielen dank für deine antwort!
meinst du, die __ brunnenkresse verträgt auch fließendes wasser?

Edit: ok, 





> ....ist nicht nur eine schöne Pflanze für den Teich/*Bachlauf* ....


----------



## seppl (27. März 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*



MonaNelly schrieb:


> vielen dank für deine antwort!
> meinst du, die __ brunnenkresse verträgt auch fließendes wasser?
> 
> Edit: ok,



Hallo, MonaNelly
wir haben Pflanzen bei Naturagat bestellt, die stellen Dir auch die Pflanzen zusammen.
Grüße Marion


----------



## teichlaich (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

huhu auch von mir. 
Also ich denke bei der Fließgeschwindigkeit hat es so gut wie jede Pflanze schwer anzuwachsen in dem Schwarzen Zwischenbecken. Darum gehts dir sicherlich? Auf der Schwarzen Folie als Verbindung wird nichts wachsen. 

In dem Schwarzen Zwischenbecken fließt das Wasser ja langsamer als auf der schwarzen Folie.. 
Ich denke wenn du hier den Wasserstrom unterbrichst, feinen Sand plus Kies einfüllst und die Hauptlaufrichtung des Wassers etwas einengst, so dass die Wasserkraft auf den Pflanzen, also dem Pflanzbereich nicht zu groß ist, wächst auch einiges. Z.B. __ Wasserminze , Sumpfschwertlilie. Es darf nur nichts ausgespült werden. Notfalls wie einige vorgeschlagen haben, musst du die Wassergeschwindigkeit drosseln durch ein Y Flansch.

Sieht dann so aus: 
 Schlauch aus unterem Teich ->
 Y Flansch -> 
1. Rohr Oberer Teich Anschluss Naturfilter
2. Rohr unterer Teich Anschluss TechnikFilter mit UV Lampe  -> Rücklauf in unteren Teich


Bild eines Adapters : Gibts in jedem Baumarkt 
http://www.carlights.de/media/catalog/product//s/c/schlauch_verteiler_1.jpg

Was ich noch anmerken möchte, der obere Teich muss SEHR reich mit Nährziehenden Pflanzen besetzt werden. 
Ich würde den oberen Teich mit 2/3 Kies / Sandgemisch auffüllen und dann mit weniger Füllvolumen den obigen Teich weiter mit dem Teichwasser von unten speisen.
Der Nährstoffentzug findet im Filterteich in der oberen Kiesschicht statt. 
Diese wird mit starkzehrenden Pflanzen besetzt, die ohne Zugabe von Substrat in den feinen Kies gepflanzt werden. 
Die Bepflanzung sollte dicht erfolgen. Diese Pflanzen entziehen dem Wasser die Nährstoffe, durch regelmäßigen Rückschnitt wird der Nährstoffentzug unterstützt.
Zu den Starkzehrern zählen Kolben- und Binsengewächse, aber auch andere, wie z.B. die von mir o.g. Wasserminze. Somit kann der Filterteich auch variantenreich (und somit optisch schön) gestaltet werden.


----------



## MonaNelly (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

ok, die sache mit dem flansch habe ich überhaupt nicht vertsanden  aber die bepflanzung des filterbeckens versuche ich in die tat umzusetzen  mitte/ ende april werde ich einen pflanzen-großeinkauf machen, freue mich schon, lavasteine habe ich schon


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

Hallo MonaNelly

Ich habe nicht alles gelesen, also wenn ich etwas übersehen habe, tschuldschung.

Also ich habe einen kompletten Bachlauf mit Miniteichen und Mörtelkisten zusammengebaut.
Pflanzen habe ich hauptsächlich Lilien drin und die wachsen und gedeien prächtig.

Ich hänge mal ein Bild an, wie ich das ganze gemacht habe. 
Ich hatte dazumal übelegt, wie ich es hinbekomme, das das Wasser nicht einfach oben drüber läuft (somit ungefiltert) und da kam mir die Idee mit den Mörteleimern. 
So schaffst Du es, das Wasser unten einzuleiten und am Überlauf kommt sozusagen das ältere, schon bearbeitete Wasser raus. 

Den Mörteleimer kannst Du mit Kies zuschütten, dann ist er optisch weg. 
Das Wasser habe ich vorher grobefiltert, damit sich der Kies nicht zusetzt. Wenn Du das nicht kannst, kannst Du einen Pfanzkorb mit z.B. einer Stumpfhose bespannen und in den Mörteleimer geben, so kannst Du das Ganze einfach reinigen.

 

Schöne Grüße

Thomas


----------



## U.d.o (7. Apr. 2011)

Hallo MonaNelly,

das Prinzip ist genau richtig, so läuft es bei mir seit 4 Jahren biologisch einwandfrei. Am einfachsten mit der 2ten Pumpe, genau wie Du beschrieben hast. 

Eine Abzweigung wenn man das wollte, wäre aber auch relativ einfach zu bauen. Bei mir ist alles ein bischen größer und ich hatte die Herausforderung, dass der Bioteich leider unter dem Niveau des Schwimmteiches liegen musste.

Vom Schwimmteich Abgang 33.000 Rohrpumpe in ein 100er Rohr, dann einfach vier 50er Abgänge, 3 davon mit Schieber und davon einer in den Bioteich. So geht ca. 1/4 des Wassers in den Bioteich und der Rest ohne Umweg gleich wieder in den Schwimmteich.

Gruß,
Udo


----------



## MonaNelly (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

hi thomas, 
danke für das bild! generell ist das eine gute idee, aber ich habe in diesem teich viele viele große libellenlarven und __ schnecken drin, da kann ich nicht so viel kies reinkippen, da würde ich sie sicherlich umbringen 

was für kies hast du denn als "feinen" und "feineren"?? als groben würde ich rheinkies nehmen.
und (blöde frage  ): muss ich diese mehreren schichten i-wann mal säubern? also, kies raus und alles säubern??


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

Hallo MonaNelly,

ich habe den Kies beim Kieswerk geholt und ein Hänger hat mich 3 Euro für die Kaffeekasse gekostet. Dort lagen mehrere Kiessorten der grobe ist das gröbste was sie hatten (Reinkiesformat denke ich) der feinste ist der kurz vor dem Sand. Leider weiß ich die Korngrößen nicht mehr.

Ich habe noch nie gereinigt. Ich habe das Jahr für Jahr vor, aber da es keine Probleme gibt... 
Diesen Winter ist eine Mörtelkiste irgendwie verrutscht und läuft über. Diese werde ich demnächst leerschaufeln und mal schaun, was da drin los ist.
Ich habe aber vorgefiltert, so dass ich kein "Dreckwasser" reinpumpe. Würde ich direkt aus dem Teichwasser einleiten würde wäre  das ganze sicher sehr schnell zu.

Schöne Grüße

Thomas


----------



## MonaNelly (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

habe heute __ Rohrkolben, Wasserschwaden, Igelkolbe, __ Fieberklee, Flatterbinse, __ Brunnenkresse, __ Blutweiderich und __ Bachbunge bestellt und gestern 2 große __ kalmus, 2 korkenzieherbinsen und 2 kleine gelb-blühende blumen gekauft (name vergessen  ).
außerdem habe ich mir lavasteine für den zwischen.- und den unteren teil geholt.

die meisten pflanzen sind für das obere becken. als substrat ist estrichsand (habe ich hier gelesen) + rheinkies geplant. in den sand möchte ich die pflanzen pflanzen und den rheinkies obendrauf legen. ist das ok so?

hach ich freue mich jetzt schon auf das bepflanzen  :freu

der pH-wert des wassers liegt im moment zwischen 5 und 6. ich denke, das liegt an den torfintabs, die ich gegen die algen ins wasser habe. ich hoffe, das legt sich von alleine wieder, wenn die pflanzen arbeiten.


----------



## Annett (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

Hallo.

Ja, das Substrat sollte so passen. 

Ph zwischen 5 und 6 ist nicht so toll.... der legt sich durch die Pflanzen nach meiner Einschätzung eher weniger. Die können nur die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen.


----------



## MonaNelly (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ja, das Substrat sollte so passen.
> 
> Ph zwischen 5 und 6 ist nicht so toll.... der legt sich durch die Pflanzen nach meiner Einschätzung eher weniger. Die können nur die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen.



und wie wird das wasser neutraler bzw basischer? naja, es verdunstet auch ein bissl wasser, wenn ich wieder auffülle, sollte sich das geben


----------



## Annett (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

Hi.

Hast Du mal die anderen Werte gemessen? Vor allem die Karbonathärte? Nicht dass Dir der pH noch richtig abstürzt... 
Womit misst Du eigentlich?
Zur Not müßtest Du eben ein wenig aufkalken. Vogelgrit (Taubengrit) ohne Zusatzstoffe eigenet sich dafür gut.


----------



## MonaNelly (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

letztes jahr habe ich das wasser 2x in der zh messen lassen und diese woche mal schnell mit einem urinteststreifen 
sobald ich es die nächsten tage schaffe, werde ich wieder die zh aufsuchen.


----------



## MonaNelly (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

meine pflanzen sind noch immer nicht da *hibbel*


----------



## MonaNelly (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

mein vater hat noch mauersand 0-2 mm körnung. ist der zu fein oder geht das auch??

und meine pflanzen sind da, morgen geht´s los


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

Hallo MonaNelly,

Ich weiß zwar nicht wirklich, was Du mit dem Sand vorhast, aber wenn Du Ihn der Strömung aussetzt wird er sicher irgendwann im großen Teich landen. 
Evtl. wird auch das Wasser im Pflanzenfilter trübe, weil immer wieder Sand aufgewirbelt wird. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## MonaNelly (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

na der sand dient als substrat für das filtebecken. er gerät nicht in die strömung. ich frage mich nur, ob eine 2 mm körnung nicht zu fein ist!?!

mein zitat:


> die meisten pflanzen sind für das obere becken. als substrat ist estrichsand (habe ich hier gelesen) + rheinkies geplant. in den sand möchte ich die pflanzen pflanzen und den rheinkies obendrauf legen. ist das ok so?


----------



## Annett (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

Hallo.

Wir haben Maurersand (den gelben, den der Maurer fürs Abputzen nimmt) verwendet und da sind auch noch feinere Anteile als 2 mm drin, nämlich Lehm. 
Solange es nicht weggespült wird, ist jeglicher Sand okay. Mit Lehmanteil wachsen natürlich die Pflanzen etwas besser.


----------



## MonaNelly (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

habe vorhin estrichsand gekauft  zum glück habe ich morgen frei :smoki


----------



## MonaNelly (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kleiner Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter? Wie anbauen?*

fertig! 

 

 

 

 

 

 

im unteren teil fehlen noch lavasteine, außerdem habe ich 2 große __ iris übrig. ich überlege, ob ich sie noch in diesen teil setze.
nun muss nur noch alles kräftig wachsen.

Edit: auf seite 2 sind die vorher-bilder


----------

